# Is this Monte Carlo or was I duped?



## coldmantis (Aug 17, 2010)

100% not monte Carlo, its called HM for short. I can't remember the proper name.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## fusedpro (Dec 29, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> 100% not monte Carlo, its called HM for short. I can't remember the proper name.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Yep, that looks like pearl weed (Hemianthus Micranthemoides).


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

fusedpro said:


> Yep, that looks like pearl weed (Hemianthus Micranthemoides).


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=33&category=genus&spec=Hemianthus


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

Joooop said:


> I purchased a tissue culture of MC off of an ebay seller that was recommended on a few forums. The plant was advertised as MC and in the container, it looked just like it to me. All of the leaves were rounded.
> 
> I've had it growing in my high-tech 12g long for the past week now and now that I'm seeing growth, I'm questioning the plant type. The original leaves near the substrate are rounded but the new growth is quite narrow and longer than I would expect.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you got, but doesn't look anything like MC .Here's one of my shrimp hanging out in some Monte Carlo. It has a tiny round leaf. Your plant has long pointed leaves, so ?









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Deedledee said:


> Not sure what you got, but doesn't look anything like MC .Here's one of my shrimp hanging out in some Monte Carlo. It has a tiny round leaf. Your plant has long pointed leaves, so ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is not monte carlo either. yours is Hemianthus callicothrodes (spelling error) dwarf baby tears


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Definately not monte carlo or hermianthus. Its repens. Hermianthus is like s smaller version of monte carlo. (Tiny round leaves). Could be a genuine mistake, wrong label on the tub etc. Message him and get a refund then get correct ones

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

StrungOut said:


> Yours is not monte carlo either. yours is Hemianthus callicothrodes (spelling error) dwarf baby tears


True, wrong thumbnail ! I planted both Hemianthus callitrichoides "cuba" and Micranthemum "Monte Carlo " Also Hydrocotyle tripartita mixed in.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Done the same in one of my tanks. Mixed all 3. Its a nice effect if it works. 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## -Mak- (Jan 30, 2017)

OP, looks like pearlweed


----------

